# I have decided I want to show...now what do I do?



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

She is so pretty! I am new to show thing too. I have only been in one, and it was an open show, entree was free. Breed didn't matter. Lol. I would start out doing open local shows. I showed my old gelding in horsemanship and showmanship. There were only 3 people in my class, so it was a fun and friendly expierence.

But now I have a registered horse, so we will see what I can do xD


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

ive been showing for like, 3 or 4 years now. its so much fun and such a good experience! yours horse is beautiful, i am a dressage rider, so i dont really know any other shows/classes you could enter. lol but good luck and have fun!! and remember: dont get stressed! its just a show! be proud of you and yoru horse but make sure you smile to the other competitiors...its better to have friends then enemies!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I started with local shows. I just started showing this year. I showed in one show this year Cutter my paint mare placed second at her first show. I didn't care if we won or not just to be there showing was really incredible to me. She did alright but I got nervous which in turn made her nervous. When you start have fun!!!! Always praise your horse no matter if you lost or not. I tried the flag race with her and she had no part but just for her to get to the barrel and sniff the flag I was pleased even though she wouldn't even let me pick it up. She tried her best but she was scared. I still praised her even though we didn't do anything but sniff it. Put your horse in as many classes as possible even if you think that she won't do it. You will be amazed. Cutter had never done the poles or even seen one for that matter and when I ran them with her. She did it in 56 seconds. No not fast by no means but to me she did it great. She was actually getting faster through them. I was very proud of her.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. When I do it, it will be all about having fun not about winning. I just want something both of us can enjoy and feel proud of. I need a goal so I am more motivated to get better at ridding.


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

Very Beautiful Horse. I too have a mutt and when I go her she was a hand full. Showing seemed to calm her and she just loved being the center of attention. Who knew that was all she wanted? It is fun doing open shows everyone is more relaxed and there are lots of beginners. Practice daily even if it's only for 20 minutes a day. It will show in the ring if you have been practicing. just make a list of every thing you will need and check it off the night before. Take extra reins stirrup leathers if riding english. Take lots of water for your self and snacks. Above all else have a great time. I know I did it was something I had wanted to do as a kid but had to wait until I was 26. It has been about 3 years since I did any open shows but would still love to do one every now and again. 
Have a great time.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

If you are looking for something to do with training goals in mind with out the hassle of actually showing at this time the International Performance Horse Development association is a great way to to. You never have to leave your house. There are shows every money through out the spring summer and fall. You can win money back. There are different levels and you start at the bottom each time you get a different horse.

International Performance Horse Development Association


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

nrhareiner I will look into that. Thanks for the info. 
I guess now my questions are more about the shows. I've never been to a show, so I dont' even know where to start. From what I gather an open show is any kind of show, but it just means any kind of horse can enter. If I want to do western what would the show be called? What would I do in the show? Does anyone have any videos? I looked it up on youtube, but it just confused me more.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Firstly- I would clean up your horse's aperance a little. Trim the fetlocks, clean up the corrent band etc.
As for the show classes, are you looking into WP? I'm an even rider so I don't know much about that!


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

We're not even close to being ready to show. I gotta get some training under my belt, so trimming and cleaing her up is last on my list right now. 
I don't know what I want to do yet. I ride western, so I would at least like to start western.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

When you go to a show they will have what they call show bills. You can find them at your local tack stores and possibly feed stores. They will have a list of classes and how much it is to enter and if there is a payback. When Cutter showed this year I was not expecting her to win any money but she did. And the fees at the local open shows goes back into the one that is hosting the show to put on more shows. If you can contact your local saddle club. These are where you open shows are mostly.


----------

